# Nude dude week at adipositivity.com



## Buffetbelly (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 14, 2011)

The second guy looks just like me! Now I don't have to post my own pic.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 14, 2011)

If you like these, tell SubstantiaJones about it and maybe she'll features more male specimens. Better yet, you New York area BHM's could schwing by her studio and get snapped.


----------



## JulieD (Apr 15, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


>



Is this a guy or girl? No body hair and little hands...I have seen many nekkid bhms and they always have hair some where...just saying 
There is also the issue of the back fat...I see 3 rolls, usually that top roll is reserved for the ladies and their boobies...not saying that the right size of moobies couldn't warrent a top roll, but looking at the size of the arms, thighs, and bum, the top roll should not be present imo...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Is this a guy or girl? No body hair and little hands...I have seen many nekkid bhms and they always have hair some where...just saying
> There is also the issue of the back fat...I see 3 rolls, usually that top roll is reserved for the ladies and their boobies...not saying that the right size of moobies couldn't warrent a top roll, but looking at the size of the arms, thighs, and bum, the top roll should not be present imo...


I wondered the same thing. Substantia would know since she's the artist. Perhaps the person is a F2M or a woman who identifies as male or is just a more femme looking male--meh..I don't want to analyze but at first glance I thought the subject was a chick too. Still hot, regardless. LOL

EDT: So far, the pic in post#5 is really melting my butter.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I wondered the same thing. Substantia would know since she's the artist. Perhaps the person is a F2M or a woman who identifies as male or is just a more femme looking male--meh..I don't want to analyze but at first glance I thought the subject was a chick too. Still hot, regardless. LOL
> 
> EDT: So far, the pic in post#5 is really melting my butter.



Or maybe itthe pic shows a M2F transexual. Anyway, there are those who treasure gender ambiguity, so let's not disrespect.

Casting Pearls, I was informed that your favorite pic was judged to be showing too much public hair. Good incentive for people to head over to adipositivity.com and check out the originals. Also, look back to Valentine's week for pics of BHM's as part of couples. 

I disagree and I think this is discrimination. The pic did not show pubes but only a FUPA. Are FUPA's considered too racy for prime time? I have had FUPA-baring pics of myself with my partner deemed "too explicit". 

So is FUPA fur the same as pubic hair? I vote NO. Pubic hairs are coarse and FUPA fur is no different from belly hair.


----------



## FemFAtail (Apr 24, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Or maybe itthe pic shows a M2F transexual. Anyway, there are those who treasure gender ambiguity, so let's not disrespect.
> 
> Casting Pearls, I was informed that your favorite pic was judged to be showing too much public hair. Good incentive for people to head over to adipositivity.com and check out the originals. Also, look back to Valentine's week for pics of BHM's as part of couples.
> 
> ...



I disagree and I think this is discrimination. The pic did not show pubes but only a FUPA. Are FUPA's considered too racy for prime time? I have had FUPA-baring pics of myself with my partner deemed "too explicit". 

So is FUPA fur the same as pubic hair? I vote NO. Pubic hairs are coarse and FUPA fur is no different from belly hair.[/QUOTE]

I cast my vote for Fond of FUPA's! There is quite a difference between the hair there and the hair in the nether regions. It just goes to show how unfamiliar most people are with the voluptuously portioned body of a BHM or BBW. I personally love that kind of familiarity! It thrills me to go exploring the vast landscape for new and uncharted territories!


----------



## FemFAtail (Apr 24, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> The second guy looks just like me! Now I don't have to post my own pic.



And Happy Birthday, big, big love! Hope you will be donning your 'birthday suit' very soon! You actually look much happier in your own skin than this gentleman does. :kiss2:


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 24, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


>



:eat1:...........................................................................................


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

maybe us bhm's should post pics of ourselves nude too


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

I was totally thinking the same thing! Why aren't more of the sexy guys on the forum represented here?


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

hey i wouldn't call myself sexy but its a good excuse to get my man ass out


----------



## Goreki (Apr 26, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> hey i wouldn't call myself sexy but its a good excuse to get my man ass out


If one needs to hide behind excuses, then this is perfect.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

Man ass it is then LOL


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 26, 2011)

I have no cam. You may all breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 26, 2011)

Only one week out of the whole year?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> Only one week out of the whole year?



Yes. Adipositivity.com is:

2% BHM
2% fat couples
96% BBW

Seems fair, right?


----------



## Paquito (Apr 27, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Yes. Adipositivity.com is:
> 
> 2% BHM
> 2% fat couples
> ...



You could try contact Substantia about it, she's a pretty receptive person. Although, and it's just a wild guess, I think the reason that it's only a week is because I can't really think of guys being as interested in participating as the women. I don't think she's exactly turning down offers from fat guys to do the project. So feel free to contact her, or whatever.

It's a lot more constructive than just bitching about it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Yes. Adipositivity.com is:
> 
> 2% BHM
> 2% fat couples
> ...


Or you could start your own project rather than criticize someone else's work especially considering she isn't here to defend/explain herself but can be reached through various venues such as Facebook.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 27, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Or you could start your own project rather than criticize someone else's work especially considering she isn't here to defend/explain herself but can be reached through various venues such as Facebook.



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CastingPearls again._


----------



## SanDiega (Apr 27, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Yes. Adipositivity.com is:
> 
> 2% BHM
> 2% fat couples
> ...



Out of fairness, I think it would be much harder to find males willing to participate in something like this.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 27, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> Out of fairness, I think it would be much harder to find males willing to participate in something like this.



I'd have no problem doing it...other than the inability to get there. On the other hand, a good lawyer would probably recomend I get some kind of a signed statement that I am not responsible for any subsequent visual trauma. :blink:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

Folks, I put up these pics and links to promote Substantia's project. I have encouraged more BHM's and couples to pose in several posts. The intent of my latest post is to goad more BHM's into posing for Substantia. As you point out, it is very unlikely that she is turning away any BHM volunteer models! More of us have to get our big butts to Manhattan and strip for the nice artist lady!

Speaking more generally, I think 4% to 96% is probably about the right ratio on the internet as a whole for pictures of BHM's versus pictures of BBW's (clothed or naked). So in that sense, yes, it really is a fair representation.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 29, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Folks, I put up these pics and links to promote Substantia's project. I have encouraged more BHM's and couples to pose in several posts. The intent of my latest post is to goad more BHM's into posing for Substantia. As you point out, it is very unlikely that she is turning away any BHM volunteer models! More of us have to get our big butts to Manhattan and strip for the nice artist lady!
> 
> Speaking more generally, I think 4% to 96% is probably about the right ratio on the internet as a whole for pictures of BHM's versus pictures of BBW's (clothed or naked). So in that sense, yes, it really is a fair representation.



Yes I agree, especially with the stripping part.


----------

